# Need Help Choosing TV, and some small questions



## MNX1024 (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyway, I have three TV's in mind right now and I'm having a hard time deciding between them. There I need some professional help.  Anyway, here's the TV's:
Sony KDL-40NX700
Sharp LC-40LE820UN 
Samsung UN40C6500
I'm also open to other suggestions. But please keep it within $1000 budget and 40". Also, any TV stands that are under $100 that anyone can recommend? I also need some recommendation for speaker stands for my Logitech Z5500.

I would actually be using my Logitech Z5500, which would be stolen from my PC , for my new TV. Therefore my PC would be speaker less. I plan on getting a decent pair of headphones for gaming and music to replace my speakers. I'm thinking of the Denon AH-D2000. So, what do you guys think? For other suggestions, my budget would be $300. By the way, I would be powering this with my Asus Essence STX sound card. (I know this is not really hometheater, but thought I might be able to get some help without making a new thread)

And thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

For your TV I would be partial to the Samsung - they are really solid performers at the price range. For stands check out racksandstands.com to see if you can find something appropriate.

Now, for your headphones I would look at Audio Technica or Beyerdynamic - they make good PC cans. head-fi.org is a great forum if you're looking for headphone advice.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ikea has several options for TV stands under 100. I went with a Besta Unit: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20102149

Left the back off it, didn't add feet or door, but you can if you'd like.

For headphones, I'm partial to Sennheiser, but have not heard the Denon.


----------



## stevenightgolf (Aug 13, 2010)

The answer to your tv question depends on your priorities. If you value internet connectivity and widgets (YouTube, Facebook, Netflix, Pandora, etc.) then the Samsung or the Sony are the way to go. The Sony, however, has as the advantage of having WiFi built in whereas the Samsung requires you to purchase their $80 dongle separately. Moreover, these edge lit LEDs are preferable if you value having a very thin tv as is the craze these days.

However, if you're looking to purely get the absolute best _picture_ possible (in your size and price range), then the Panasonic TC-P42S2 is the way to go. As a plasma, it doesn't suffer from loss of image quality during off-axis viewing. Furthermore, though LED-LCDs are getting better they still do not offer as good of performance with motion nor with color contrast.

I would not recommend the Sharp because I've seen more than one unit have juttering problems during motion. It's always possible I saw some bad apples but when I saw this problem on a second tv I became very skeptical. Additionally, basically the only thing this tv has going for it, compared to its competitors, is their new "quattron" technology. However, in my opinion this to be more of a gimmick than a serious innovation to the television market. That is unless you watch an inordinate amount of Big Bird and the Magic School Bus.


----------

